# Smoked Habaneros and Jalapeños



## ctonello (Oct 13, 2014)

I wanted to try and make some hot pepper powder so went to the store and got 15 Habaneros and 15 jalapeños, i also had 5 red chilis from the garden. I smoked them at 200 for 4 hours and then 250 for 2 more hours. I was using hickory pellets in the amnps. After the 6 hours they were far from dry, the jalapeños were still soft so they are now finishing up in the dehydrator. 




















I will update after they are done in the dehydrator. Looking forward to these.


----------



## ctonello (Oct 14, 2014)

So dehydrated last night for 10 hours and still not dry, this is taking much longer than planned.


----------



## themule69 (Oct 14, 2014)

I have found that if I slice them first it takes a lot less time.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## wade (Oct 14, 2014)

I have just done the same with my chili crop

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/170727/this-years-chili-crop

It does take quite a while to dry them out. It speeds things up considerably though if you cut them in half first.













Dried.jpg



__ wade
__ Oct 10, 2014


----------



## themule69 (Oct 14, 2014)

Anther tip. If you grind them. After you have ground all of them put some rice or crackers in the chopper. That will absorb the oils and make a nce coating for fish or chicken or anything else you can think of.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## ctonello (Oct 14, 2014)

themule69 said:


> I have found that if I slice them first it takes a lot less time.
> 
> 
> Happy smoken.
> ...





themule69 said:


> Anther tip. If you grind them. After you have ground all of them put some rice or crackers in the chopper. That will absorb the oils and make a nce coating for fish or chicken or anything else you can think of.
> 
> 
> Happy smoken.
> ...



This is great info thanks a lot I will definitly slice them next time. 




Wade said:


> I have just done the same with my chili crop
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing, I'm really looking forward to these.  What do you use to chop yours? They look awesome.


----------



## wade (Oct 15, 2014)

I have a coffee grinder that I only use for grinding spices. As David says, grind up some crackers afterwards (I usually just use bread) and it helps to remove the flavours from the grinder.


----------



## driedstick (Nov 6, 2014)

Well how did they turn out?? 

DS


----------



## shaggy91954 (Feb 12, 2015)

My wife use to just string them up with sewing thread and needle and hang them in the kitchen during the growing season.  As they dried they were very colorful and fragrant.  Once they completely dried we would grind and save.  Our first attempt with Habanero in the blender ran us out of the kitchen sneezing and tearing up........lol.  Took a while for the kitchen to clear out, but it made some very hot spice.  I made some jerky with it and it lasted quite a while........not everyone who tried it could deal with the heat.  I loved it.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 12, 2015)

Those look pretty darn good.


----------



## smokesontuesday (Sep 24, 2015)

Have 20ish pounds of habanero a coworker brought me today and I think a very large portion of them are destined for the smoker. I'm making peach habanero bbq sauce with the rest.


----------

